# MANILA | Solaire Resort North | 33 fl | T/O



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: Vertis North, Quezon City
Use: Integrated Resort, Hotel & Casino
Architect: Aedas
MEPF: Forsspac Global
Developer: Bloomberry Resorts Corp.
Height/Floors: ?m/40 floors












> Sureste Properties Inc. has appointed Forsspac as the MEPF Designer for the Metro North Integrated Resort Development in Quezon City, Philippines, which is expected to be the tallest integrated destination resort in town.
> 
> This project started in January 2019 and is expected to complete by 2023. Forsspac will be working on the MEPF concept, schematic and detailed design also providing construction documentation and support in coordination with international architects Aedas and local specialist consultants.


https://www.forsspacglobal.com/metr...lopment-awarded-to-forsspac-as-mepf-designer/


----------



## cutierunnr (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for this information - anakngpasig... Would you know who won the General Contractor package and is the Project on-going? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wolken (May 30, 2019)

General Contractor is, of course, D.M. Consunji, Inc.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Updates from the local thread. 



ajosh821 said:


> *Condo PH*





Sky_Higher said:


> *February 26, 2020*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Rendering from *Inside Asian Gaming*










Latest construction updates from the local thread.



kommrad said:


> ..














kommrad said:


> Rebars can now be seen from EDSA














kommrad said:


> ..


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Now gaining a better momentum from the last updates. Screenshot from *Jace Wilson TV








*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Update by *Daryl Zafra*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Update*



kommrad said:


>


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Jampong Paz*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Alger Pelicano*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

kommrad said:


> .....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kommrad said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Sky_Higher said:


> *August 6, 2021*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*08/15/2021* - *Salomo 21*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kommrad said:


> 8-22-2021


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

(Lowres) Renderings by Aedas Singapore via *Denaldo Armusadi*









*





















*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kuyaJohnJohn said:


> As of today:















erzo01 said:


> Photos were taken yesterday. (Ang lungkot tingnan ng area on a weekday. )


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Jeybi said:


> *City Explorer Plus*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/10/2021








*



kommrad said:


> .....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kommrad said:


> Podium curves around the MRT track pala


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*10/02/2021 - City Explorer Plus















*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

noelmd said:


> As viewed from High Park Tower 1


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

flip2_0 said:


> Craig Glover on LinkedIn: #solairenorth #solaire #sureste #quezoncity #construction… | 13 comments
> 
> 
> Solaire North starting to rise above street level across the entire site. Tower now at Level 9 and the Podium at Level 2. Great effort by everyone involved!… | 13 comments on LinkedIn
> ...


----------



## erzo01 (May 25, 2011)

Taken earlier today (First 4 photos are screenshots from a video I took while aboard the MRT)


----------



## kommrad (May 6, 2013)

Podium looks to be massive.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kommrad said:


> From Vertis Park


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Sky_Higher said:


> *December 8, 2021*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

pinoyako2010 said:


> Taken December 4, 2021


----------



## sbx2dos (Apr 2, 2018)

Taken last Sunday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kommrad said:


> ,,


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*1/20/2022* - *The View Up There*

*







*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kommrad said:


> Podium is at least 7 floors on count.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kommrad said:


> Across Vertis Mall


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Sky_Higher said:


> *February 19, 2022*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kommrad said:


> From FB group


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

InOmnibus said:


> Taken yesterday, 1 March 2022.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kommrad said:


> This LinkedIn update from Solaire is at least from last Friday (3/4/2022). Does it mean that the project has been revised to 33 floors?














watpad said:


> I saw this from PrimeBMD Contractor and yes confirmed it was 33 floors.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*03/14/2022* - *MAHARLIKA TV*

*







*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kommrad said:


> Should reach its full height (at revised 33 floors) in the next couple of months.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

watpad said:


> *City Explorer Plus - March 21 2022*


----------

